# The Family - by Norseman (~BBF,Fat imagery, ~XWG)



## Observer (Jul 5, 2006)

_ ~BBF,Fat imagery, ~XWG _ - Business Owner witnesses familial gaining over time
*
The Family 
by Norseman​**Prologue* 

I owned and was running a small hotel in the countryside. Outside was a large swimming pool. The inside of the hotel was luxurious and the kitchen well known for its food. The hotel was expensive for the guests and very profitable for me. 

The sad part is that my wife had died three years before at the age of 40 by a sudden heart attack. She was a lovely and beautiful bride when I married her 14 years prior. Some would call her a BBW when looking at pictures from our wedding. She had a large body, and as I can remember she weighed some 200 pounds in those days. But her pounds were perfectly placed all over her body. She gained a lot the last 8-10 years and when she died she was really fat with an overdeveloped upper body and a vast belly formed as one single enormous fat fold. 

Half a year before she passed away she weighed 400 pounds. The doctor at the hospital told me that her heart attack had nothing to do with her weight. I still misssed her and it made me especially notice larger customers.
*
The Family - Year One: *

I was working in my office one Friday afternoon when a family of five entered the lobby to check in. They had booked for the weekend. I could remember them from the prior year when they stayed at the hotel for the first time. When the parents checked in the three girls brought their bags into the lobby. They were around twenty years old, I guessed. The Family had booked four of my best rooms.

The next day I asked them to have lunch with me. They were all eating a lot of food and we had a friendly conversation. I learned more about them, and I told about my hotel and myself.

The parents were in the mid forties. The oldest girl was Julia (21), then Nancy (19) and Ellen (16). 

The whole Family was in more than a good shape. I saw them by the swimming pool some hours later. 

The father was somewhat flabby and with more pounds on his waist than he I thought likely wanted. Several times I watched him breathe in and tighten his stomach muscle to withdraw his small but visible belly when coming out of the water. 

The mother was a stunning woman with a beautiful face, big fat and wide breasts and a fat back. Her almost tiny hips and thighs were contrary to her large upper body. 

I watched the three sisters; they were all very pretty and charming like their mother. 

Julia was flabby and with soft fat skin all over. 

Nancy had a more than visible soft belly, small tits, wide hips and fat thighs. 

Ellen, the youngest sister, had boobs bigger than for her age. She had a pear shaped body, but not really fat in my opinion. 

The Family loved the pool and they played in the warm water. Now I saw with my own eyes what they told me during lunch - they were a real Family with strong bonds. 

I only saw the Family on Sunday when they checked out. They told they have had a very nice weekend, they praised the hotel and the food, and told they would come back next year. 

*The Family - Year Two:* 

Six months later I got an e-mail from the Family - they booked a weekend early in August.

The Family came as scheduled. As repeat visitors I considered them as friends of the hotel and invited them to a drink in the bar before dinner. We were all standing in the bar with our drinks as I watched the five Family members with some surprise - they had all gained weight big time since they stayed in the hotel one year ago. 

The father had grown a real belly that was impossible to hide behind a shirt or a sweather. 

I would also say the mother and the youngest girl, Ellen, had larger boobs and more flabby bodies. 

My biggest surprise was when looking at Julia and Nancy. They had dark hair, beautiful eyes and stunning faces. But they had gained a lot in one year. 

Julia was really fat; it seemed her whole body was covered with a thick layer of soft flesh. Nancy had grown a tremendous belly for a girl of 20. I wondered how it was possible. Her boobs were still small, but her hips and thighs were broad and fat. I was talking to the parents whilst the three sisters were sitting down. Ellen's boobs bounced in her large bra, and Nancy's belly was quite a sight filling almost half her lap. Julia was squished between the armrests of the chair. 

I was very busy that weekend and had little time to spend with the Family. On one occasion I passed the swimming pool when Julia and Nancy prepared for a swim. I felt a little sorry for them when seeing such fat bodies on girls in the early twenties. Their flesh jiggled and bounced in every movement. 

Nancy had some trouble getting ready for the pool with her vast and flabby belly. She was sitting on a bench when she missed something to the ground. Because of her huge belly she was unable to bend forward to catch what she missed. She had to rise from the bench. Carefully she bent down and stretched her arm to the ground. Here belly was pressed between her upper body and her legs, and the belly looked incredible. With some difficulty she bent upward again and balanced her body in standing position. I looked at her in disbelief. She was only 20 years old and must weigh some 350 pounds. Although she had a stretch type of a swim suite, it was obvious she had grown out of it. 

Julia had put on a two-piece bikini. The tight bikini made more soft rolls and dimples on her extremely flabby body. They went into the pool and started swimming. 

The same evening I learned the Family was going to celebrate the birthday of their dad. They came into the dining room dressed in all their fat glory. They had a great time at the dinner table and I saw they were eating large portions of food from my well-known kitchen. I asked my chef to go and say hello to them at the table. That was very popular and they had several questions about the food and how he prepared it. 

Nancy had difficulties rising from the table after dinner. I could not hear what she said, but she smiled to her youngest sister Ellen and patted her huge belly. It looked if she had been eating too much. You could also see from her beautiful dress she was gaining fast. The dress was too small and squeezed her fat body. 

The Family left the hotel the next day. When leaving they told me they were not sure to come back next year due to other plans. 

*The Family - Year Four: *

Almost two years passed. One day in May I got a telephone call from the same Family asking if I had rooms for them one weekend the next months. When confirming their reservation I was asked if the rooms were on the ground floor. I told them I had only available rooms on the first floor. After some hesitation they booked for a weekend in July. At that moment I did not understood why they had asked for rooms on the ground floor. 

It was a hot Friday afternoon in July when one of my employees asked if I could help some guests into the hotel. I went outside and was really shocked of what I saw. The Family had arrived in a big van and four of them had just gotten out. At first I could not believe it. The parents and two of the young women had become really fat and voluminous. In the summer heat they had light and thin clothing and one could easily watch their fat bodies. 

My eyes first stopped at the beautiful mother. During the two years since their last visit she had grown to become very fat. She had gained all over. Her wonderful face very round and she had a fat double chin and a fat neck. Her big breasts were very fat and very heavy. They were hanging in front and alongside a vast belly. She had grown large saddlebags on her back and her butt, hips and thighs were very wide. 

The father had got a vast stomach hanging over his belt and the waist was also wide and flabby. 

The oldest daughter, Julia, was I believe now 24 years old. I remembered her fat body from previous years. Now she looked enormous, with big wide shoulders, gigantic upper arms and rolls of fat on her back. Her lower belly had grown info a huge fat fold almost surrounding her whole body. Her butt and hips were gigantic and beneath them she had huge thunder thighs. Her movements were very slow and it was obvious walking was very difficult with her trunk-like thighs. 

I looked at Ellen. She was five years younger than her sister Julia. Ellen had been a somewhat pear shaped young girl with big boobs. Her boobs had grown to unbelievable proportions. They were very wide, full and round hanging in front of her like melons. On her back and sides huge fat folds were part of her over dimensioned upper body. Her lower body was extremely pear shaped. Right there I wondered if she could pass through the doors in the hotel with that thunder hips and thighs or sideways with those gigantic breasts. When moving her breasts bounced heavily. 

I missed the third daughter, but I understood she was still sitting in the van. Then the father called upon Julia and they opened the large door on the left side of the van. Now I saw Nancy, but it was not easy to recognize her. She tried to get out of the car by pushing herself sideways away from the seat. Her father hold one of her arms, with the other she grabbed on to a handle over the door. Slowly she managed to move her enormous and heavy body out of the car by the help of Julia and her father. Standing on the ground she had to recover. Slowly she waddled over to me to say hallo. She was enormous and had to weigh some 550 to 600 pounds. She smiled to me and her face was still beautiful in its way. Her face was fat and her neck and chin were extremely fat. 

She was wearing a tent size T-shirt and a jeans skirt. The T-shirt clung to her body and I could see every roll of flesh. Her big boobs looked small compared to her hammer sized upper arms and her gigantic belly. The waistband of the skirt pressed deep into the soft belly and made an enormous fat fold all around her waist. 

When waddling against me her thunder thighs pushed the belly forward making every small step a heavy burden. From the movements of the thighs and belly I could see the ponderous belly was hanging to her knees. 

She had to climb two steps to go into the hotel. I gave her my hand as a welcome, and also to help her up the few steps. She pressed my hand very hard when lifting the enormous body up the steps. She had to take one step at the time and rebalance on each step. 

I followed her into the lobby, and the rest of the Family came behind us carrying their bags and suitcases. 

I now fully realized why they asked for rooms on the ground floor. I still could not help them, and there was no elevator to the first floor. They checked in and went to their rooms. My telephone was calling and the last I saw was Nancy working her very hard and heavy way up the staircase to the first floor. 

In the evening I went into the dining room to have dinner with some friends of mine. The Family was already having their dinner. They were quite a sight sitting around the dinner table. The mother and two of the young ladies were sitting a little away from the table to make room for their vast bodies and bellies. I missed the third daughter and went over to ask if everything was all right. They told she did not want to go down for dinner and was eating in her room. 

The next day I saw them sitting outside drinking lemonade and Coke. I went to talk to them and could not take my eyes away from the beautiful fat mother and Ellen. They were both wearing lightweight fabrics leaving little to ones imagination about their huge bodies. Ellen's belly was more voluptuous than I realized. When sitting it was completely covering her lap all the way to her knees and hanging alongside her huge thighs. The belly pressed her upper body backwards. She was sitting in a semi deep chair and was unable to get up by herself. Her mother was giving her a hand when they were to go inside for lunch. Both Julia and Ellen were struggling to get up from their chairs. Ellen was extremely top heavy and the white flesh of her boobs was bouncing like bread dough in the enormous extra strong bra. 

The Family was leaving my hotel Sunday afternoon. We had e very friendly goodbye and I followed them outside to their big van. The mother fought her way into the right front seat filling in completely. The father and Julia had to help and push Nancy into the van. It was quite a show and I felt sorry for them. 

The fat Family drove away and it was the last I know of them; they never did come back to my hotel.


----------



## rectumsandroses (Jul 8, 2006)

good story, although I would like to hear more about nancy, at least I think that was the 550-600 lb one.


----------



## DaveTheBrave (May 22, 2016)

Love it! Any chance for an "update" 10 years later?


----------

